# Setting up a wireless connection with mac and pc



## battslewis (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have a MacBook Pro (v. 10.4.1.1) and my husband will be bringing home a new Dell laptop from work.

We just RR and I elected to forego their wireless plan and instead buy a Linksyns-G wireless router.

I have tried to find info on the net, but I am becoming increasingly confused and am now questioning my decision....

So... any help or direct to help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Kathy Batts-Lewis


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 15, 2008)

What exactly do you need help with?  Setting up the router?  Configuring the laptops?  Both?

What is RR -- "Road Runner"?

If you want to be up and running right now, then simply plug the Road Runner modem into the "WAN" port on the new router, and turn on the modem.  Wait about 3 minutes.  Then turn on the router.  It should be pre-configured and ready-to-go with an insecure and unsecured wireless network.  Simply point your laptops to the strongest access point, and that should be your router.

Configuration beyond that would require you to be a bit more specific in your queries... what do you need to know how to do?  Set up a secured wireless network?  Configure the router for your internet connection?  Configure the laptops to connect to your wireless router?  All of the above?  None of the above?


----------



## battslewis (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, RR is Road Runner. I want to configure network for 2 computers (mac and pc) withing a secure network for our internet connections as well as configure laptops to connect to router.. IOW, all of the above.

I read that I have to use generic ip addresses and I use a web page to configure....

I don't use pcs so I'm uncertain about how to set up for both platforms..

Thanks for replying-hope this makes sense.

Regards,

Kathy


----------

